# Cured Leaky Gas



## Ghostringer (Jul 1, 2018)

I use to have leaky gas for around 4 years everyday. and after a 2 months diet i dont smell it anymore... I have been clean for some time now and it all stopped after a 2 month break from eating carbs. I think leaky gas might be related to "candida"... and after 2 months of no carbs i have seen results. 0 carbs for 2 months. Only carbs i ate was rice, no soda,drinks, only water. Also nothing with soy,milk or anyfood that feeds candida.

Morning eating 1 garlic clove and water with lime and PROBIOTIC. For food only ate chicken/meat/steak with rice all NATURAL NOTHING PROCESSED. This has been my diet for 2 months and i dont smell anymore. I think candida overgrowth was the contribute to this excess gas, toxins.

After dropping to 0 carbs which took me around 3 days or so my smell was gone, but continuesly come back the next day. Then it just slowly went away completely. Hope this helps anyone because after many doctor visits colonscopy and many test no luck. Best result was in no carb diet for 2 months. I now can eat anything but i havent pushed my limit so much. If you would like to know more Search candida and foods to eat. i followed thos diets and here i am today.


----------



## hopefulperson (Aug 26, 2018)

Your brain needs carbs, dont promote an idea that is physically and mentally damaging.


----------



## hopefulperson (Aug 26, 2018)

Everyone and there mother here has tried a "candida" cash grab bullshit diet, it doesnt work, you can now eat anything huh? how long has that been the case.... a few days? Anyone serious in this matter stray far far away from a candida diet.


----------



## Ghostringer (Jul 1, 2018)

Cash grab? I signed up here a few months ago after hitting rock bottom in my life. I have nothing here to offer except my cure for leaky gas, and i suspect many if not all could be related to a ovegrowth bacterial. As a matter of fact the first person i saw mentioning this was on this website(he was also cured from the same way). So if like me you had run out of options after trying eveyrthing and doctors completly ignoring your problems, then please try removing carbs, soy espicific foods that food that bacterial overgrowth.

This is no coincidence so if like "doctors" you guys will be ignoring me than suit yourself. Just know that ive had leaky gas for almost 4 years of my life. I know eveything that you all have been and are going thru. I have been there and i am sure there are many who have cured this but dont post on it on the Internet.



hopefulperson said:


> Everyone and there mother here has tried a "candida" cash grab ###### diet, it doesnt work, you can now eat anything huh? how long has that been the case.... a few days? Anyone serious in this matter stray far far away from a candida diet.


 No, i actually am still not cured of it 100% because i still have few fatigue episodes but i have eliminated enough of the bad bacterial overgrowth that i no long smell rotten. During the diet, i saw resutls in just 4 days. I did not smell anything my 4th day of absolutely removing all processed food and carbs from my stomach and that is the reason that led me to be convinced that it was candida. Although it did return and was an ongoing battle for around 2 months. I recently had a few sandwiches from the deli which contained alot of soy lots of carbs and many things that food candida love and i felt like ###### for 2 days. So in other words i have only eliminated a large portion of the toxins that where in my body, Therefore i do not small like before.

I know you all feel like youve tried everything because i felt like that before. But just know that ive been in that position, i know what its like to feel like youve done it all and nothing works. The only reason why i am here today is because after a strict diet within 3 days i noticed that my smell was feint, therefore i knew that removing carbs and processed food was doing something. So if you are in dobt try this for 3 week only monitor that smell that i still find hard to belive i dont have anymore especially after 4 years.. But there is no cheating it is extremely strict and not easy to follow but your gut needs re balancing. trust me


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

The candida diet (Im assume the one yeast free?) can reduce some amount of gas, yes... but 3 days is honestly to little to judge .
And sadly diet dont account for spinchter defects 
Thanx for sharing, keep it up


----------



## Ghostringer (Jul 1, 2018)

PokerFace said:


> The candida diet (Im assume the one yeast free?) can reduce some amount of gas, yes... but 3 days is honestly to little to judge .
> And sadly diet dont account for spinchter defects
> Thanx for sharing, keep it up


Hey there PokerFace, when i first came to this website a few months ago i read your post and was very motivating. Unfourtounetly it did not have an affect on me but it gave me some hope and motivation to find a cure. I have been "smell" free for around 2 weeks now. I mentioned that my third day of removing all yeast/carbs sodas from diet i noticed an immideit effect which is the reason why i stayed with that diet!. But it would return constantly so i wasnt cured in just days, but for the first time i did not smell bad in 4 years. So that is why i continued the diet for around 2 months and now i am 95% cure. As i still have an bacterial unbalnced that im still workin on fixin with some medication and diet. If interested for anyone here i could come back and post my results once im 100% cured.

Id liked to point out the main reason why i think its a bacterial inbalnced related to candida, is because ive had "fatigue" episodes for many years now and ive never understood why. Turns out candida feeds off your carbs and explains why i have been having shit modd, brain fog, low energy at time and sudden fatigues. Now im not sayin that its for everyone but when i read your post i remember you mentining that you got worse from vegeterian diet? well that is one of the worse foods for candida as many fruits and vegtable are high on fructose and toxins which many vegeterians dont like to say. The smell that was coming from my body that everyone calls "leaky gas" which ive been searching online for many years now turns out to be an inbalnced gut bacterial that is feeding of mostly carbs and they excreete toxins to thru your body which leads to all the "large" variety of symtoms all leaky gas people seem to have.


----------

